# Wie sinnvoll ist 144 Hz + Gsync



## buggs001 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Ich überlege mir einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen.
Da ich in letzter Zeit vor dem PC häufig Kopfschmerzen bekomme, möchte ich mir ein Gerät mit 144Hz und flimmerfreier Hintergrundbeleuchtung zulegen.
Das ganze vorzugsweise in 27" und FullHD.
(Bei einer höheren Auflösung sinken wiederum die Fps, was ich für mich gesehen für kontraproduktiv halte)

Ich habe mir nun diese beiden Monitore angesehen.
Hardware bei ALTERNATE | Grafikkarten, CPU, NAS, SSD kaufen

Ich frage mich nun was bringt mir Gsync bei 144Hz?
Wenn die Graka keine 144 Bilder zaubert sinkt doch die Bildwiederholfrequenz.
Ist Gsync nur bei unter 60 Fps in Verbindung mit einem 60Hz Schirm sinvoll?
Bei einem 144Hz Monitor kann das nächste Bild doch viel schneller angezeigt werden, da die "Pausezeit" zwischen den einzelnen Bildern viel geringer ist.
Sehe ich das richtig, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?

Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## BertB (18. Oktober 2014)

gsync bringts vor allem, wenn die karte keine 60fps stabil liefern kann,

wenn du immer so einstellst, dass du bei 120/144Hz landest,
dann brauchst du es nicht,

wenn ein game so hoch läuft, ein anderes aber um die 45fps, dann lohnt es sich bestimmt

der zeitpunkt, wann das display das generierte bild dann auch tatsächlich anzeigt, wird auch kürzer am abschicken des bildes liegen


----------



## Ryle (18. Oktober 2014)

Die 50€ würde ich in dem Fall investieren. Tearing hast du grundsätzlich immer, nur tritt es eben unterschiedlich stark auf.



> Bei einem 144Hz Monitor kann das nächste Bild doch viel schneller angezeigt werden, da die "Pausezeit" zwischen den einzelnen Bildern viel geringer ist.



Bei 144Hz und 144fps ja. Solange du unterhalb der Bildwiederholfrequenz bleibst und im Idealfall auch konstant die fps gehalten werden ist Tearing so gut wie nicht wahrnehmbar. Bei 144Hz, ohne G-Sync und weniger fps, werden Bilder eben mehrfach dargestellt. Trotzdem kann es aufgrund von Framedrops oder nicht fertigen Bildern eben vorkommen, dass Bilder nur Teilweise aufgebaut werden und dann eben Tearing entsteht. Das kann auffällig oder auch so gut wie nicht wahrnehmbar sein
.
Lohnen tut sich G-Sync prinzipiell aber immer da einfach überhaupt kein Tearing mehr auftritt. Je höher fps und Bildwiederholrate sind, desto weniger fällt Tearing auf da mehr Bilder die Sekunde folgen oder wiederholt werden und das nicht fertige Bild irgendwo im Randbereich ist. Dadurch hat man dann meist keine so extremen mittigen Trennungen wie bei wenig fps, wo man meist einen sehr deutlichen Riss im Bild bemerkt. Da sind sie aber in bestimmten Situationen trotzdem und das wird mit G-Sync eben komplett verhindert.

Bei wenig fps spielt G-Sync seine Stärken dann richtig aus. Imho lohnt es sich so oder so und die Technik, sei es nun G-Sync oder Adaptive Sync, wird in ein, zwei Jahren nicht mehr wegzudenken sein.


----------



## Brehministrator (18. Oktober 2014)

Der obligatorische Einwand: Wenn das mit dem neuen Monitor noch nicht ganz so eilig ist, würde ich lieber noch ein paar Monate warten. Ende dieses Jahres (siehe Artikel auf der Hauptseite) oder spätestens Q1 2015 erscheinen einige FreeSync-fähige Monitore, und die kosten keinen Aufpreis im Gegensatz zu "normalen" Monitoren, weil keine Zusatzplatine von Nvidia verbaut werden muss. Und da neben AMD nun auch Nvidia schon angekündigt hat, FreeSync in Zukunft zu unterstützen, hättest du dann eine zukunftssichere Lösung. Falls du in 3 Jahren mal ne AMD-Grafikkarte hast, kannst du trotzdem mit adaptiver Bildwiederholfrequenz spielen  Mit nem G-Sync-Monitor wäre dieses Feature Nvidia-Only auch in Zukunft (abgesehen vom Aufpreis für den Monitor).

Wenn du aber den Monitor gleich brauchst (z.B. weil der Alte kaputt ist), dann hol dir ruhig diesen G-Sync-Monitor. Nen FreeSync-Monitor kann man später zur Not immer noch kaufen.


----------



## Ryle (18. Oktober 2014)

Ob sie Anfangs keinen Aufpreis kosten ist nicht sicher. Ich denke zunächst wird man auch mit Adaptive Sync noch etwas Geld machen wollen, auch wenn man sich in dem Fall die Lizenzgebühren spart. Und ob es genauso funktioniert wie G-Sync bleibt erstmal auch abzuwarten. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, läuft hier alles über den Treiber. Unterstützt das Spiel oder das Treiberprofil keine variablen Bildwiederholfrequenzen, dann läuft da schon mal nichts. Da hat Nvidia gewissen Vorteile, ist aber eben proprietär.

Aber immerhin tut sich was. Der Monitormarkt war ja lange genug festgefahren.


----------



## BertB (18. Oktober 2014)

derzeit geht einiges,
ich sage nur: 21:9
top entwicklung, dass das anscheinend gut angenommen wird vom verbraucher,
ich steh sehr drauf, 
könnte von mir aus noch breiter sein


----------



## Brehministrator (18. Oktober 2014)

Ryle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, läuft hier alles über den Treiber. Unterstützt das Spiel oder das Treiberprofil keine variablen Bildwiederholfrequenzen, dann läuft da schon mal nichts.


 Ich denke das hast du falsch verstanden. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand haben beide Technologien gemeinsam, dass das Spiel gar nichts davon merkt, dass gerade der adaptive Bildwechselmodus aktiv ist. Was sollte das auch bringen? Das Spiel sagt DirectX, wenn es den Frame fertig berechnet hat ("Present"-Call im Direct3D-Framework). Ab dann liegen die Frame-Daten bei DirectX und beim Treiber, und das Spiel hat keinen Einfluss mehr darauf, was jetzt mit diesem Frame geschieht.


----------



## Daheim111 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ist der Treiber (NV), der seitens der GPU G-sync realisiert. Deshalb koennen auch alte (vom aktuellen NV-Driver nicht unterstuetzte) NV-GPUs kein G-sync.


----------



## buggs001 (19. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Antworten und die ausführliche Erklärung.

 Aber eines habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden ...
 Heißt das aber auch, dass die G-Sync Bildwiederholrate abhängig vom Speed der Karte ist.
 50 fps = 50 Hz
 80 fps = 80 Hz
 .
 .
 Bei einem 144Hz G-Sync Monitor rauf bis zu maximal 144 Bilder.
 Ein 144 Hz Monitor ohne G-Sync würde ja permanent auf 144 Hz laufen und eben nur entsprechend weniger "neue" Bilder anzeigen, aber dabei ev. Tearing auftreten.

 Andere Frage ...
 Ist bei einem G-Sync Monitor G-Sync immer aktiviert oder kann man es deaktivieren.
 Ist das eine Einstellung im Treiber?

 Etwas Zeit mit dem Kauf habe ich noch.
 Ich dachte ich rede mal ein nettes Wort mit meinem Christkind.
 Ob es bis dahin schon FreeSync gibt?
 Ist ja nur mehr 2 Monate hin.

 Freesync kommt doch eigentlich von AMD, oder?
 Wenn die hierbei auch so termintreu sind wie bei Mantle, dann rechne ich noch nicht so bald damit.


----------



## Daheim111 (19. Oktober 2014)

1 fps=Hz ja
2 ?
3 Man kann es deaktivieren (im NV-Treiber)
4 AMD / soll aber im Gegensatz zu NVs G-sync ein offener Standard werden (wer weiss aber, ob die Monis dann wirklich billiger werden als die mit G-sync / ich persoenlich zweifle schon mal)...


----------

